# It's over, what did you think .................



## grannieannie (Apr 29, 2011)

I loved her dress....I thought her bouquet could have been a bit bigger, and would have liked to have seen the tiara a bit bigger too...but generally I thought she looked modest and lovely. I would have liked a bit more colour in the flowers.

I thought the trees in the cathedral looked stupid. I thought Andrew's daughters looked ghastly....particularly one of the hats, looked like something from a $2 shop.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought the Doggies were lacking in defence but over all gave a good effort,....hehe,...I thought Lisa Wilkinsons hat looked a lot better than her husbands dumb red bandanna


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah the blues played good, (they still arnt good enough to beat the tigers though !)
swannies looked weak today, expected more from them!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that it is a complete and utter waste of broadcasting time. What makes that pompous family SO special, that the majority of free to air channels are broadcasting their wedding? Ridiculous.

They should crawl back into buckingham pallace.


----------



## malachi51 (Apr 29, 2011)

the dress was beautiful, very simple and elegant, suited her perfectly.
The tiara was made in 1936 for the Queen Mother, and was loaned to her by the Queen.
The earrings were a wedding gift from Kate's parents.
I felt sorry for the little flower girls though, one looked close to tears the whole way down the aisle! Very brave! My DS walked me down the aisle when he was 3, and that was a nightmare, he was terrified, and it was a tiny wedding!
I was very impressed with her composure during the whole thing, I know I would have been a total mess! (in fact I was for my own wedding and there was less than 100 people there! LOL)


----------



## Trouble (Apr 29, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I thought the Doggies were lacking in defence but over all gave a good effort



yeah doggies were a bit off-form tonight, Go the Might Broncos!
Kate looked too modest imo (from what I saw of it) for a modern day wedding. the Royals need to keep up with times. they could've taken the lace off the arms & left Kate in a nice strapless dress, she still would've looked lovely.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 29, 2011)

who cares! I was just annoyed it ate in the Broncos V Doggies match and some idiot posted the score on FB and ruined my rum drinking session.


----------



## Megzz (Apr 29, 2011)

Kate is so beautiful but her makeup was hideous.

And Fergie's girls looked revolting as usual :lol:

I actually loved the look of the trees though.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 29, 2011)

She should have wore the white bikini.Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 29, 2011)

Need more frontal nudity and some jive talking robots. 
Actually, due to a bout of sanity, we didn't watch it, instead we watched episodes 1 & 2 of DAs series "Life". Watching Komodo Dragons kill a water buffalo was, to me nd my wife, much more interesting.


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought it would mean no more royal family related posts for atleast ten years. I'm not suprised her dress was decent, i too would have nice threads if i was given free money although mine would probably be worth tuning in for. Circa 1860's ensemble with flames shooting out from where my nipples would be. or something.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Apr 29, 2011)

...i watched the chasers instead ...to bad their coverage of the wedding got canceled


----------



## veenarm (Apr 29, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> I loved her dress....I thought her bouquet could have been a bit bigger, and would have liked to have seen the tiara a bit bigger too...but generally I thought she looked modest and lovely. I would have liked a bit more colour in the flowers.
> 
> I thought the trees in the cathedral looked stupid. I thought Andrew's daughters looked ghastly....particularly one of the hats, looked like something from a $2 shop.



What are you talking about? have I missed something?



kawasakirider said:


> I think that it is a complete and utter waste of broadcasting time. What makes that pompous family SO special, that the majority of free to air channels are broadcasting their wedding? Ridiculous.
> 
> They should crawl back into buckingham pallace.


 
Ok, now I know what's going on...

Meh what evs... it's considered major so they hijack everything, no one really cares... except maybe the poms... I mean only exception this time is that they married an Aussie chick yeh?

Become a republic already so we can ditch the monarch...


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I thought the swans were going to ****e it in, but they got done.
Then on a newsbreak I saw Pric Charlie with a nice soldier suit covered
in medals and wondered where the hell he got them from?


----------



## Smithers (Apr 29, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Well I thought the swans were going to ****e it in, but they got done.
> Then on a newsbreak I saw Pric Charlie with a nice soldier suit covered
> in medals and wondered where the hell he got them from?


 
I think he scored them at the Salvation Army


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 29, 2011)

Trouble said:


> yeah doggies were a bit off-form tonight, Go the Might Broncos!
> Kate looked too modest imo (from what I saw of it) for a modern day wedding. the Royals need to keep up with times. they could've taken the lace off the arms & left Kate in a nice strapless dress, she still would've looked lovely.



She wasn't allowed to have strapless (that dress would have been amazing as a strapless too) because the wedding was in Westminster Abbey or some bollocks.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 29, 2011)

Kate looked very hot and beautiful at the same time. Well done William


----------



## Inkage (Apr 30, 2011)

I didn't watch it..Hearing about it was enough.


----------



## Juz92 (Apr 30, 2011)

Highlight for me was when channel 9 stopped airing it and televised the broncos v bulldogs match


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 30, 2011)

Juz92 said:


> Highlight for me was when channel 9 stopped airing it and televised the broncos v bulldogs match



tell me about it. I thought they were going to put the game later as the wedding was not finished. I was happy when the game started!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd rather watch pythons mating


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry, i missed the game & the wedding, i was busy infringing vehicles outside the Justin Beiber Concert, good times!!!!


----------



## hrafna (Apr 30, 2011)

i agree, it was bad enough having to listen to the tv while my wife watched it! so i sat on my bed and played with my python!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2011)

I was seriously waiting for a god-almighty bang! Did anyone notice how crap-scared the chaffeurs were who were driving William out to the cathedral  I truly thought at one stage we'd see something horrific, I can't tell you that I'm glad to be proven wrong.

How bald has William gotten? :lol: The poor bugger should have left his hat on


----------



## Inkage (Apr 30, 2011)

Indeed.

Playing with ones python on a bed brings to mind disturbing images, yet better than the royal wedding.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I was seriously waiting for a god-almighty bang! Did anyone notice how crap-scared the chaffeurs were who were driving William out to the cathedral  I truly thought at one stage we'd see something horrific, I can't tell you that I'm glad to be proven wrong.
> 
> How bald has William gotten? :lol: The poor bugger should have left his hat on


Yeah, did you clock Harry, hes developing a devon slice on top of his head to.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2011)

Harry was crapping himself worse than William :lol: His hair will be off in no time also hehe


----------



## Smithers (Apr 30, 2011)

Kate looked like she had taken a couple of endone during the vows...

I too Moose was thinking wow what if.......But nothing


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 30, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Yeah, did you clock Harry, hes developing a devon slice on top of his head to.



Harry is stated to be 1 of those people, (and the most famous ), who has not used shampoo/soap on his hair for many years. wash in water only. Richard Glover is another of such people,as is this writer....4+ years....Harry, i fear did not show as a good example for our movement......................you will never see dandruff on yourself again, if you follow this method


----------



## FAY (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought she looked gorgeous!
I think this couple will be a saviour to the royal family! A breath of fresh air so to speak.
Yep, Fergies daughters looked hideous as usual. I don't understand how people that have so much money can still look atrocious!
Did anyone hear Dame Edna's comment on Julia Gillards hat?
She said it looked like a satellite dish or something had flown onto the side of her head and stayed there LOL

HAHA Sammy from the radio station here said she was looking forward to seeing Camilla pulling the carriage lol


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 30, 2011)

Quality pomp as only Britain can pull off.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> Harry is stated to be 1 of those people, (and the most famous ), who has not used shampoo/soap on his hair for many years. wash in water only. Richard Glover is another of such people,as is this writer....4+ years....Harry, i fear did not show as a good example for our movement......................you will never see dandruff on yourself again, if you follow this method


Are you serious?, what do your pillows smell like?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 30, 2011)

From the 5 mins of it I was forced to watch all I know is that Pippa made Kate look like crap


----------



## Defective (Apr 30, 2011)

im just glad its over!!!! urgh fergs girls have no taste


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, it's over now, but I did enjoy it.  Time to get back to our wonderful normal annonymous lives.


----------



## Rossagon (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmmmmmm Pippa...........


----------



## FAY (Apr 30, 2011)

Lambert said:


> im just glad its over!!!! urgh fergs girls have no taste



hahaha fame and money doesn't automatically come with taste.
Surely they have enough paid people around them to tell them that they look ridiculous.


----------



## sookie (Apr 30, 2011)

I had my own wedding,i married Mr Jack Daniels to the lovely Miss Coke,they married in an castle made of iceand glass.later they had the breif but intense recception in my mouth and then were whisked away to private honeymoon in the lovely resort know as my stomach.all who attended thought it was a marvellous occasion.The groom was a dashing shade of golden brown and the bride was radiant in her bottle before the wedding had begun.


----------



## Defective (Apr 30, 2011)

thats the thing Fay, you cant tell a royal they look hideous its like telling a fat chick that yes those jeans make her butt huge...you'll get socked in the face


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 30, 2011)

haha just read a clergyman got busted doing cartwheels in the abbey

Cartwheeling clergy caught on camera


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 30, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Quality pomp as only Britain can pull off.



AMEN ! AMEN ! and AMEN! again to that.....................loved it all. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO proud and priveleged to have lived so long in London.......know every square centimetre of that territory...done it on foot, so many times


----------



## Niall (Apr 30, 2011)

Cant believe not one of you have mentioned how hot Kates sister is!!!

Who else noticed Harry doesn't look like any of the Royal Males, they all have long oval heads but he doesn't....


----------



## Trouble (Apr 30, 2011)

Niall said:


> Who else noticed Harry doesn't look like any of the Royal Males, they all have long oval heads but he doesn't....


:lol: yeah always thought he looked a bit better than the rest of them. and he doesn't have a bald spot either haha.
But did anyone else see the video of him checking out Kate when she reached the Alter?! Not once, but _twice. _Then the look on his face when he realised he was caught by the cameras :lol:



Niall said:


> Cant believe not one of you have mentioned how hot Kates sister is!!!


 Really?? Here's a couple on this page already ...


snakeluvver said:


> From the 5 mins of it I was forced to watch all I know is that Pippa made Kate look like crap





Rossagon said:


> Hmmmmmm Pippa...........


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 30, 2011)

He was telling Will what she looked like..Apparantly the Groom can't turn around until she reaches the alter.


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, certainly noticed Harry checking out Kate a couple of times....and why not, she looked gorgeous. Diana had an affair with a young man who had red curly hair and who Harry bears a striking resemblance.....Harry most definately doesn't look like Charles or any of the other male royals, but I think people have known that for years.


----------



## FAY (Apr 30, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> Yes, certainly noticed Harry checking out Kate a couple of times....and why not, she looked gorgeous. Diana had an affair with a young man who had red curly hair and who Harry bears a striking resemblance.....Harry most definately doesn't look like Charles or any of the other male royals, but I think people have known that for years.



HEHE Yes, I thought so also BUT he does look like the Spencer side esp Dianna's brother.


----------



## Niall (Apr 30, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> Diana had an affair with a young man who had red curly hair and who Harry bears a striking resemblance.....Harry most definately doesn't look like Charles or any of the other male royals, but I think people have known that for years.


 

There must have been an affair in the Royal Family... but its not like they would ever admit it.

Well im glad I wasn't the only one to notice how hot pippa looked Haha.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 30, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> Yes, certainly noticed Harry checking out Kate a couple of times....and why not, she looked gorgeous. Diana had an affair with a young man who had red curly hair and who Harry bears a striking resemblance.....Harry most definately doesn't look like Charles or any of the other male royals, but I think people have known that for years.


 His name is Burrell . he was a butler to Diana, and a lover...............he has been to this country...check him out..look at his face, and be astounded...nothing new..many , many Brits have................will say no more...just check out his face. you decide.....Harry should never have looked around, not even once.did you see him place his hand on Phil's shoulder on the balcony....Hatty just do.........


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 30, 2011)

not even married 24hrs and already giving us a show!!


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 30, 2011)

before this thread dies, and still being in love with last night................this posting is 4 the older members, if there are any besides me.... the present Queen was married in 1947 by Archbishop of Canturbery,, Geoffery Fisher, the most famous of all recent Arch/ Cant. he had a son who married a handsome young woman , named Dianne, later divorced.. she has lived in this country more than 40 years, for quite a few years, 3 houses from where i am writing this note, she has never abandoned her married-name , "Fisher " the socialite "Bubbles "..Dianne Fisher.. well known on TV etc...how about that....am quite sure none of you care, but i wanted to write it anyway.....b


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 30, 2011)

My understanding is that the fatherhood of several royals is a bit sus.....Prince Edward, as mentioned Harry, one of Princess Anne's kids also.....and of course down the decades there have been many, many others. But of course none of them would admit it. But it also happens to us commoners too doesn't it.  Just that we can do it more privately than they can. And mistresses have abounded also, Philip is believed to have had one, and we all know about Camilla. Anne's first husband is said to have been very fond of the ladies too.....and so the list goes on......!!! At least with me, both my first and second husbands name has been.... Brian. LOL.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 30, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> not even married 24hrs and already giving us a show!!



a brilliant take


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 30, 2011)

Well that is interesting sesa.....I knew she had close connections to the royal family, but I was never quite sure how she fitted in.......most interesting indeed.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 30, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> His name is Burrell . he was a butler to Diana, and a lover...............he has been to this country...check him out..look at his face, and be astounded...nothing new..many , many Brits have................will say no more...just check out his face. you decide.....Harry should never have looked around, not even once.did you see him place his hand on Phil's shoulder on the balcony....Hatty just do.........


 
Christ almighty, considering how much you lot were not interested, its amazing how closely you watched it, and how uninformed you are, for a start Burrel, is a shirtlifter, and Major James Hewitt, is Harry's old man....tap in his name and spot the resemblance ..........

As for the the Royal Family having suspect parentages............it takes a wise man to know his own father...


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 30, 2011)

James Hewitt, yes, that's the fellow....the Palace would never allow a DNA, but it's so obvious, it's not necessary and the chances of him every being king are very minimal so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 30, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> My understanding is that the fatherhood of several royals is a bit sus.....Prince Edward, as mentioned Harry, one of Princess Anne's kids also.....and of course down the decades there have been many, many others. But of course none of them would admit it. But it also happens to us commoners too doesn't it.  Just that we can do it more privately than they can. And mistresses have abounded also, Philip is believed to have had one, and we all know about Camilla. Anne's first husband is said to have been very fond of the ladies too.....and so the list goes on......!!! At least with me, both my first and second husbands name has been.... Brian. LOL.


 
Annie.... Phillip" the bubble " is a well known multi philanderer, and knuckle shuffler...


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh really cockney.....I just remember seeing something on tv once about one of the Queens ladies in waiting who was suspected of being a mistress of Phillip. All a bit sad really....in any family, no matter who they are or where they come from.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just googled pics of James Hewit and Harry... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 30, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Christ almighty, considering how much you lot were not interested, its amazing how closely you watched it, and how uninformed you are, for a start Burrel, is a shirtlifter, and Major James Hewitt, is Harry's old man....tap in his name and spot the resemblance ..........
> 
> As for the the Royal Family having suspect parentages............it takes a wise man to know his own father...


 ......................"..not interested " not this writer. have not said that at all.. am actually having withdrawl problems re last night, to-night....but you got it correcly , with your brilliant biruda "CHRIST ALMIGHTY "....far', far more important than last night. let's never forget that..Congrats. on ur observation...the best on the whole thread.b


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 30, 2011)

Ahhhhh well, perhaps it's time for all of us....and them....to move on.  They can't help being them, and I'm rather glad I'm who I am.  I wouldn't swap with them for quid.


----------



## Defective (Apr 30, 2011)

holy crap!


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lambert said:


> holy crap!



Exactly.


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm just glad I'm not a tax paying pom. more bludgers to spend tax $$$


----------

